# JB brushes



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Im looking for some JB brushes, it seems they are getting hard to find these days. If anyone has some new in package to sell, please send me a pm. Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Jess,
I was not into racing t jets when these were around for sale, so , excuse my ignorance on the thunderbrush. Could you snap a close up pic of these brushes? Also, does the compound of the Jb's seem like a high copper content, similar to Wizzards? Or more carbon like the new model motoring brushes? Or close to slottech? Do you think that there's a compound similar to JB line for sale now, possibly under a new name? I'll have a set of Jb's coming from a friend in a couple of weeks to compare, but maybe I can get a gander at these sooner? What say ye, Mustang brother?! 

Thx in advance,
Dominic


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Dom,

The JB brushes were made by John Balson (I think the name is correct.) He used to race with the VHORS guys before they got involved with ECHORR. I dont know if he is still racing, but he was a great guy and well liked.

The JB brushes were more similar to stock Aurora. John told me that he had stock Aurora brushes sent out and analyzed for content. His brushes were very good, but he once told me that the stock tjet brushes were better, the problem with them being age and moisture from storage over time.

We used JB brushes extensively in the past, but we have also continued using stock Aurora brushes as well. Both work very well, at least for us.

I dont use too many of the high copper brushes out there too much anymore, for me they are too hard on the commutator. 

If you do a search here on brushes, there is some really good info. Most will agree that using one Wizard in one hole and one Slottech in the other can yield very good performance. 

I hope to make it to Skippack in April, its always a fun time drag racing with the gang.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jess, do you know which combination is receommended?
in other words which spot should the wizzard brush be placed?
do hope to see you in April.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Al, from what I read, the brush with the highest copper content should go in the front brush hole in the chassis.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

So which brand has the highest copper content?


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Rich Dumas said:


> So which brand has the highest copper content?


Thats a good question. Anyone?


----------

